# New Install



## Joe m (Nov 28, 2010)

*Can I run a new furnace without the evaporator hooked up to the condenser I was going to wait until spring to hook up the ac*


----------



## nicktech (Jun 22, 2009)

really??!

why couldn't you?


----------



## SULTINI (Feb 26, 2010)

Com'on Joe you sure your on the right site? Of course you can.


----------



## artco (Oct 3, 2010)

Is the new coil sealed with nitrogen pressure in it?


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

artco said:


> Is the new coil sealed with nitrogen pressure in it?


Heating a coil pressurized with nitrogen in itself is no problem. However! If the coil is plugged with rubber plugs on the connections, you could wind up with a high velocity rubber plug being shot out of the coil when the furnace heats up that nitrogen. This happened to me with an oil furnace I fired up to keep us warm during the installation of a new HVAC system. When that plug blew out of the coil, it about scared me half to death


----------



## octaron70 (Dec 6, 2010)

*Question*

I'm glad a couple people offered a little detail about this instead of just giving you hell. Afterall, some people are here to learn as much as they are to spout out how much they know about every single aspect of the industry.

I assume you were talking about installing the furnace for the winter, and waiting til springtime to install the rest of the unit. Honestly, it's not a problem. I'm sure you know the T-stat hooks up to the furnace directly, and the only time you need the additional control wire is when you are running it to the condenser.

The simple answer though is yes, that's why they're sold separately. Just use the noggin, man.


----------



## scooter (Apr 28, 2009)

octaron
Just by casual observation, I noticed that joe has his occupation listed as "locksmith". 
In this case I think it warrants a few more questions to joe like, 
1. Are you trained, licensed, or have someone working with you that is?
2. Are you licensed and trained to safetly handle refrigerant, because if not you could be putting yourself in a tremendous amount of danger when it comes to hooking up that A/C in spring. 
3. Have you pulled a permit. You can still do the work yourself, but a mechanical inspector will identify any dangerous situations you may have already put your self into with the furnace install.
and there are others. 
Joe, please seek the help and advice of a trained professional. there is a little more to this then most people think. 
Scooter


----------



## octaron70 (Dec 6, 2010)

*Joe*

I didn't see that. I assumed we were only allowed to use these threads if we were in the HVAC industry at the very least. That being said, I'm one of those people who would rather help someone with an answer than tell them how stupid they are for not knowing. I assumed he was a rookie, but had no idea I could see what he does for a living. I remember when I didn't know the answers to questions like the one he asked. It really doesn't seem like it was all that long ago. 

Interesting . . . I hope my answer alone, and not the answers of the people before me caused Joe to feel as if he could take care of a furnace installation himself. 

Also, before you say it, I know the value of assumptions . . . or the lack thereof.


----------



## SULTINI (Feb 26, 2010)

Am I on the right site ? I thought it was HVAC PRO site.


----------

